# Enregistrement fichiers



## Jacquespad (10 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour a tous

Question de néophyte dans le monde Mac ... Comment enregistrer un fichier de type pdf a partir de safari ?

Actuellement j'ai trouve une solution indirecte mais lourde , je copie l'adresse URL dans l'appui goodreader qui ouvre le document et l'enregistre ...

Peux t'on faire plus simple ??

Merci


----------



## twinworld (11 Juillet 2010)

le plus simple est de changer de navigateur. iCab (disponibile sur iTunes Store) permet d'enregistrer les fichiers dans des applications telles que Goodreader ou autres.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juillet 2010)

Menu fichier / enregistrer sous (raccourci clavier, cmd - S)
(Safari 5.0)


----------



## twinworld (11 Juillet 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Menu fichier / enregistrer sous (raccourci clavier,  cmd - S)
> (Safari 5.0)



comme on est dans le forum iPad, je suppose que la question concerne Safari pour iPad. Et si c'est bien le cas, y a pas de menu fichier dans le Safari pour iPad.


----------

